# OTA Fail



## TillysWilly (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok im rooted with a Mac threw Casual and every time I try and take the Verizon OTA update it sends me into ClockwordMod and fails the update every time. Whats going on here? I cant find a way to flash the phone back to stock without a PC and I cant do that till tuesday and I get back to work. Anyone else had this problem and find a fix? Thanks


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

You can't take an OTA while rooted.

You're going to need to revert to stock (completely) before doing so.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TillysWilly (Sep 24, 2011)

In the past you could update you would just loose Root. So this has changed?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

TillysWilly said:


> In the past you could update you would just loose Root. So this has changed?


The OTA will refuse to flash if your device signature does not match to what would be considered stock. The fact that a custom recovery is installed probably causes issues as well.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Manage to flash it successfully and you'll most likely brick your phone. Only phones where it is semi possible to flash an ota while rooted is a Nexus and then only if stock and rooted.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Also why do you want the OTA if rooted? The OTA is the same as the last leak from a couple weeks ago...


----------



## TillysWilly (Sep 24, 2011)

I never flashed the leaked version to my phone. Whats the difference in the leaked version and the official OTA?


----------



## TillysWilly (Sep 24, 2011)

Also my update is only 65mb and im thinking it should be around 400mb so im not really sure whats going on


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

TillysWilly said:


> Also my update is only 65mb and im thinking it should be around 400mb so im not really sure whats going on


That is the wrong update, that is the previous one. You are correct, JB OTA is ~400mb.

VRLK3 is the build that Verizon is pushing OTA. We had this leaked ~2 weeks ago. There is multiple ways to go about getting to this version, and *ALL* of them are going to be better than OTA, *ESPECIALLY IF YOU ARE ROOTED*. Pretty much all the TW ROMs have it baked in (Beans, Clean ROM, etc) its the *SAME EXACT UPDATE*, they have just made it awesome-er. If you are rooted, *YOU SHOULD HAVE NO INTEREST IN THIS OTA*. We've had it already for longer than its been available, in other words, its old news. There is nothing special in this OTA that isn't baked into one of the custom ROMs already and made better.

If you are really hard-up for it, flash the ODIN tar file. I don't know why the hell you would, considering you could also just flash the deodexed version via CWM, or Clean ROM, or... well; you get the idea. All its going to do is give you the full bloat, unrooted, locked up version. Whereas instead you could just flash a ROM, and get the pre-rooted, de-bloated, unlocked version plus everything else...


----------



## TillysWilly (Sep 24, 2011)

I will just take the version 3 leak and flash it threw CWM and not loose root then. Thanks


----------



## Zerg The Bear (Aug 18, 2011)

TillysWilly said:


> I will just take the version 3 leak and flash it threw CWM and not loose root then. Thanks


Did you mean leak 4 (VRLK3)? Leak 3 was VRLK1. There should be some updates between the two, and, as Goose mentioned, VRLK3 is what Verizon released.


----------



## brandoncampbell (Aug 26, 2011)

you could revert back to stock using Odin then root your phone with the one click. download voodoo root keeper and update your phone to the latest version of jb. rooting your phone doesn't prevent the update if that is all you're doing and by using root keeper it will allow you to add back root after jb is installed.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

